# DKNY Perfume @ the cco



## liibyz (Nov 19, 2010)

How much is the DKNY perfume (the apple one) at the cco's? I saw it there before but, can't remember the price. lol. TIA!


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 21, 2010)

I was there yesterday and it was somewhere around $40-$44 I believe.


----------

